# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة فك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ S5600 على الاصدار الاخير من التورنادو.

## bodr41

*هذه صورة الهاتف :*           *ندخل شريحة Sim ونركب   *  *لتنشيط وضع Qualcomm Mode* *الان نعرف الجهاز من هدا المسار*   *C : \ Program Files \ SarasSoft \ UFS \ UFS_SAMs \ UFS Drivers \ Qualcomm_USB Driver*  *او قم بتحميل التعريف من المرفقات*  1 - *نركب كابل USB و**نضغط على* Mobile Info  *لقراءات معلومات الجهاز* 2 - *نركب كابل RJ45 ونؤشر على* Qualcomm Mode *ونضغط على  QDCI Info لقراءة اكواد فك الشفرة *    *بعد ظهور بيانات الجهاز نحصل على كودي فك الشفرة* *Master code Network code * *طريقة ادخال كود فك الشفرة اتبع دليل المسار التالي :*   C : \ Prpgram Files \ SarasSoft \ UFS \ Documents \ SHG_F480_Unfreeze_Unlock_Procedure       *تحياتي للجميع*   BODR41

----------


## mohamed73

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## kojyy

يسلمو حبيبى

----------


## bouhelal

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

